# Events



## gfran81 (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of any upcoming events near the Milwaukee area and where do I go to find out this info.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You can always check out

the ADBA
http://www.adbadog.com/p_clubs_eve.asp?fpid=11&pg=11

or UKC
http://www.ukcdogs.com/ConformationEvents.htm

or AADR
http://www.online-aadr.com/Shows.html

this could get you started


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

ADBA doesn't really update their site very well though.


----------

